# Gibson SG players-how do ya like 'em?



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Only for hard rock or good for everything?

Discuss :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

unbalanced :|


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> unbalanced :|


Are they bad? I'd heard that, does a wide strap fix it?


----------



## Tycho (Jan 3, 2007)

Until a few years ago, I thought of SGs as good only for hard rock (Angus), blues rock (Cream), or other stuff with an emphasis on high-intensity soloing (Zappa).

In the past few years I've seen some people do really cool things with an SG on clean or cleanish settings. Stephen Fearing in Blackie & the Rodeo Kings is one example.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Jeff Tweedy gets a lot of milage out of his SG in Wilco. I love mine and use it for a hell of a lot more thanjust hard rock. Mybe it's because I'm a chubby guy with big shoulders, but my 61RI SG has a very light body, but I have never once felt like it was neck heavy. It stays where I leave it, even if I'm just using a regular nylon strap.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I sold my SG because it was too dry, unbalanced and the neck was freakin' HUGE


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well there we go, full range of opinions/experiences! I'll finally be getting to go to the music store on saturday, hopefully I'll be able to form my own!

(paul, you deserved a D+) :tongue:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

I've got an Epiphone SG. It is neck heavy, but if you play with two hands its not that much of a problem. There is a lot of flexibility with the sound I can crank out of it.

A wider strap helps with the balance issue (more friction = less slippage), as well as replacing the tuners to something lighter. I'm a big guy (tall and lanky) so I've never had a problem with regards to weight.

Its good for everything.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I like a guitar that feels like a guitar(has weight to it) The SGs also have a very long feeling neck(due to high neck joint) which makes me feel like im doing stretches


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

my gibson sg seems very balanced. epiphones are the extremely neck heavy ones. i find no acoustic sounds are good with the gibby sg its for mostly old school rock (mild or heavy). but it sounds great!!! lol


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I like a guitar that feels like a guitar(has weight to it) The SGs also have a very long feeling neck(due to high neck joint) which makes me feel like im doing stretches


haha. I guess it is all personal tastes. That long feeling neck is what attracted me most to the SG. Les Pauls feel too squat to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The SGs I've played have ranged wildly in feel and sound.

I find the neck heaviness of SGs (Gibsons as well as Eppies) distracting and annoyng, but I love the way many of them look and sound.

Some of my favourite players have used them extensively.

Frank Zappa
Angus Young
Glen Buxton
Michael Bruce
Frank Marino


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> haha. I guess it is all personal tastes. That long feeling neck is what attracted me most to the SG. Les Pauls feel too squat to me.


Yeah, you're right cause I love my LP cause of the short-feeling neck


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

+1000 for Glen Buxton and Frank Marino! I tend to forget those guys because I listen to that stuff so rarely now. Which is why Youtube is so cool. A couple of weeks back I spent an hour grooving to old Mahogany Rush on that site... a real treat. What a supple guitarist. And Buxton? Man, that early Cooper stuff was, well, Killer.

Either I've been lucky with my SG experiences or something about my physique makes playing an SG not a problem, neck-wise.


----------



## Spike (May 31, 2008)

+1 on they will do anything. Not all of them are neck heavy. Mine is and I live with it, just like I live with the weight of my Les Paul. The sound I get out of either one makes it worth it.

The right strap is a good idea. I use a leather strap with a rough underside. It keeps the guitar in place when I take my hands off it.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Good for everything, excellent playability especially in the upper frets. I own a 87 SG I bought new... mine is balanced perfectly.
i've played a few other SG's and to be truthfull I have not had any problems with balance.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I like SG's. I don't have one--but I do have an EB-3 copy--which is SG shaped--and at one time was planning on swapping necks, pick-ups & hardware to make it an SG copy, and make a new body for my bass parts.

They're fun to play, and when you get one with the right neck? Great guitars. (I'm still not going to trade my Les Paul for one, but I still like them.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The necks aren't the problem. The bodies ar too light (in response to many Les Paul players complaints to Gibson if I recall correctly).

I'm sure there are some (not many though) that are balanced but using a guitar strap that sticks to my shirt is a bandaid solution in my opinion.

Personally the weight of a Les Paul never bothered me at all. I've always WANTed to love an SG, but I get tired of pulling the neck up into playing position.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i had easy access to an SG standard for 4 months at school (thanks dave )

it was fine to play. different tone then my LP for cleans/punk/metal/etc, but i still enjoyed it.

they're good for everything. stock.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I could never get a good clean tone out of mine but thats probably due to the SD Invader...


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I could never get a good clean tone out of mine but thats probably due to the SD Invader...


I do like to play clean quite a bit...I'll keep this in mind.

Thanks Mogwaii! :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

cdub66 said:


> I do like to play clean quite a bit...I'll keep this in mind.
> 
> Thanks Mogwaii! :food-smiley-004:


Your experience may change because mine had a high output humbucker in the bridge but, you're welcome anyway


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I don't have one,... yet. But I've tried a number of them and I like them. Best upper fret access there is for me. Same reason I like other double cut solid bodies. like Hamer. I find the heel and single cut of the LP awkward - love the sound though. 

Your tone will vary depending on your pickups, playing dynamics, your amp and whatever you put in between.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

This would be my ideal sg if they wernt so unplayable(to me)


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> This would be my ideal sg if they wernt so unplayable(to me)


Looks wise, I lean toward the all black but the red w/ black pickguard's a close second! lofu


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I never intended it to be pretty


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to buy my daughter a Epi SG for Christmas, the customs are not that expensive and I like the Ivory white ones


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a Dillion SG and LOVE IT!
I don't find it neck heavy at all.
Its got great classic rock type tone,the playability is outstanding and the overall quality is unreal for the price.
As already stated the upper fret access is great.
I use it for almost everything.
For country type tunes I still reach for my Telecaster but my Dillion gets used for almost everything else.(Theres not much twang in a SG)
hth
Eric


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> I could never get a good clean tone out of mine but thats probably due to the SD Invader...


or the fact that you were using the bridge pickup for cleans :S lol (to each their own, i know)


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Budda said:


> or the fact that you were using the bridge pickup for cleans :S lol (to each their own, i know)


The neck sounded too fat, I don't know what the 'bucker was but it sounded like it was being played through 3 pillows


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Mogwaii said:


> The neck sounded too fat, I don't know what the 'bucker was but it sounded like it was being played through 3 pillows


For whatever reason Gibson ships every non custom shop SG with 300k pots. They sound too damn muffled. You need to swap them out for vintage correct 500ks


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> For whatever reason Gibson ships every non custom shop SG with 300k pots. They sound too damn muffled. You need to swap them out for vintage correct 500ks


I'm pretty sure that was only half of the problem. Either way the neck was too damn big.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

LowWatt said:


> For whatever reason Gibson ships every non custom shop SG with 300k pots. They sound too damn muffled. You need to swap them out for vintage correct 500ks


Also good to know!
Thanks :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I could never get a good clean tone out of mine but thats probably due to the SD Invader...


The SD Invader does not clean up... I had one in my SG ( bridge ) for about 15 years... great for Iommi tones... terrible for cleans.



> For whatever reason Gibson ships every non custom shop SG with 300k pots. They sound too damn muffled. You need to swap them out for vintage correct 500ks


My Standard has 500K pots... it's an 87.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

KHINGPYNN said:


> My Standard has 500K pots... it's an 87.


Good to know. My 2003 did not and neither has any SG I've checked from 2000 until today. I wonder when they made the switch.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> ... Either way the neck was too damn big.


Hmmm.

I take it you're a fan of the Ibanez "wizard" neck??

I've never played an SG where the neck was too big. In fact, my biggest complaint about SGs, particularily the vintage ones, is that the necks are too darn skinny. Gibson also went with the narrow nut in the mid sixties which made the problem worse.
Not only does this make the guitar uncomfortable to play, but adds to the neck instability that can plague the SG -- I've been able to drop 1/2 step just by putting some neck pressure on a '62 model.

Be sure to play the SG before buying to make sure you dig it :rockon:


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Tightbutloose said:


> Hmmm.
> 
> I take it you're a fan of the Ibanez "wizard" neck??
> 
> ...



No, I'm not. I play a 50's neck along with a fat Tele neck


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> No, I'm not. I play a 50's neck along with a fat Tele neck


So, which SG model were you playing that had a neck BIGGER than a '50s tele neck?
I'm yet to play *any* guitar that had a bigger neck than 50's telecaster -- Those things are huge (and I love 'em).


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

My SG isn`t top heavy at all, or at least it doesn`t seem to me. Besides, it`s a relatively light guitar. I like the nice fat neck and also like the skinny neck on my Fender Strat. I`m not very picky.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Tightbutloose said:


> So, which SG model were you playing that had a neck BIGGER than a '50s tele neck?
> I'm yet to play *any* guitar that had a bigger neck than 50's telecaster -- Those things are huge (and I love 'em).


It's thick but it's not nearly as wide as the sg's so you can stop roasting me now, kthx


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Mogwaii said:


> It's thick but it's not nearly as wide as the sg's so you can stop roasting me now, kthx


I certainly wasn't intending to offend, so I apologise if my posts come across that way. I just didn't want to have the original poster lead to believe that SGs have a big neck when my exerience with SGs has been the opposite. Of course "big" is a relative term and should be qualified somehow. I tend to refer to deep necks (front to back) as "big" and differing fingerboard widths are wide or narrow.

Often necks that are shallow (front to back) and wide (fingerboard width) can feel "bigger" than a neck that is deep and narrow.

The best advice is to go out a play a bunch of SGs and see for oneself. Personally, of the SG line-up I prefer the single coil SG specials. They don't do clean as well the 'buckers, but they can snarl beautifully with overdrive. 

Exhibit A - Live At Leeds
:bow:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well, thanks to all that posted to try and help me get an idea of what to expect from an SG-today's the day I get to go try 'em for myself!

You guys are great :food-smiley-004:

:rockon:


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tightbutloose said:


> Personally, of the SG line-up I prefer the single coil SG specials. They don't do clean as well the 'buckers, but they can snarl beautifully with overdrive.


Are you sure you didn't state this is reverse? No humbucker will clean up as well as a single coil or even a P90 IMO.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Are you sure you didn't state this is reverse? No humbucker will clean up as well as a single coil or even a P90 IMO.


No, I meant what I wrote.

Humbuckers deliver a much more pure clean tone, sweetened by the cancellations of the higher frequencies and losing the "hum". This is why traditional jazz guitarists tend to prefer 'buckers.

A P90 or other single coil will transmit all those higher frequencies resulting in a much more harmonically rich clean, but with more sizzle on top and, of course, the hum.

I think people mistake a humbucker as "muddier" or "higher gain" than a single coil, but I believe this is a result of the relatively higher resistance of humbuckers (PAFs 7-11ohms, with newer 'buckers greater than 14ohms) compared to the traditional strat single coils (5-7ohms). This increase in signal is often enough to push an amp into pre-amp clipping, which produces the distortion.

Pound for pound (or ohm for ohm) a P90 will out snarl and out "distort" a 'bucker anyday.

:rockon:


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

Paul said:


> do you really thing we can achieve unanimity on "clean"?????


Paul's grandfather - he's very "clean":


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Well clean is really not a subjective term. It's a matter of how much distortion there is and humbuckers, simply because of the gain level are more distorted than single coils.

Clean to many guitarists, includes more distortion than I prefer.

To put it in terms guitarists can relate to, a good example of clean in my opinion is a Tele (with singles only) through a Jazz Chorus or Fender Twin.

I'm not saying humbuckers can't sound good when trying to be clean, but they are NOT as clean in technical terms as singe coil pickups.


As for hum, I have that licked. You won't hear any hum in my clean tones.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Milkman said:


> Well clean is really not a subjective term. It's a matter of how much distortion there is and humbuckers, simply because of the gain level are more distorted than single coils.....
> ... I'm not saying humbuckers can't sound good when trying to be clean, but they are NOT as clean in technical terms as singe coil pickups.


A humbucker has no inherent "gain" vs a single coil, so I'm not exacty sure what you mean. Resistances being equal, a single coil will have a wider range of frequency transmitted, which proportionately relates to the potential wave/nodal interference and thus sound wave "distortion". The humbucker, by design, eliminates the higher end frequencies thus reducing the amount of this form sound wave interference.

How do you mean that humbuckers are not as clean in "technical terms"?


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Technical arguments about tone strike me as both arcane and oddly endearing... after awhile it resembles alchemy, something I'd expect to find in some dusty, leather-bound book from antiquity.


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Maxer said:


> Technical arguments about tone strike me as both arcane and oddly endearing... after awhile it resembles alchemy, something I'd expect to find in some dusty, leather-bound book from antiquity.


Well, that took the wind outta this discussion, eh? :smile:

A discussion on tone, which is a subjective, personal, moving target, will never end in consensus, so I can understand your point of view. That doesn't mean that the discussions are fruitless, though.

I find that learning about the methods behind the magic of the tones we adore is well worth the effort.

Regarding the original intention of this thread: Any luck with the SGs?


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> Good to know. My 2003 did not and neither has any SG I've checked from 2000 until today. I wonder when they made the switch.


I'm not sure of the changeover date or even if it occured. Gibson does "stuff" with their guitars from time to time to change things up.
My SG forinstance has the small pick guard, input on the side/edge of the guitar not the face, and the toggle is mounted between the vol and tone instead of behind.

As for the whole humbucker single coil who has more gain debate... I think I get what milkman is talking about but I'm not convinced that humbuckers have more "gain"... more output yes in general but more gain no. All the technical talk aside there are many more high gain humbuckers on the market than single coils... it's my belief that this may be the reason for humbuckers being percieved to have more gain... but then again I'm sure someone will come along and seeit in a diferent light.


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

Tightbutloose said:


> Regarding the original intention of this thread: Any luck with the SGs?


OP here...
Well, I tried like heck to love the SG, I tried 7 different ones, I wanted black but there was only 2 of them, so I decided red would be ok and tried 5 of those, one of which I was told was a '61 re-issue, the rest were all standards.

All felt (to me, of course) varying degrees of headstock heaviness (which after some hands on, I've decided probably comes from body lightness) One was markedly more so (the 61 re-issue actually) and another was noticeably less so.

All sounded great but the sound I've been looking for came out of one of the many Studios I also tried. I brought it home. sdsre

Thanks for all the input everyone! :bow: :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Tightbutloose said:


> A discussion on tone, which is a subjective, personal, moving target, will never end in consensus, so I can understand your point of view. That doesn't mean that the discussions are fruitless, though.
> 
> I find that learning about the methods behind the magic of the tones we adore is well worth the effort.


Agreed, big time. Just wanted to make the remark, as I've yet to see a clear victor emerge from these often-passionate discussions about chasing the holy grail of electric guitar tones. But yeah - all the better if you can combine your passion and alchemical smarts with real hard core technical knowledge - and may the journey you make take you to some worthy places.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

so you got an LP studio? i own one, i want at least 1 more. backup  lol.

i have only played 1 gibson SG standard, and i did not notice any neck dive - it sat perfectly level when i didnt hold onto it. i suppose maybe the strap plays a part too (standing vs sitting, not just a big wide leather strap vs the regular ones)



cdub66 said:


> OP here...
> Well, I tried like heck to love the SG, I tried 7 different ones, I wanted black but there was only 2 of them, so I decided red would be ok and tried 5 of those, one of which I was told was a '61 re-issue, the rest were all standards.
> 
> All felt (to me, of course) varying degrees of headstock heaviness (which after some hands on, I've decided probably comes from body lightness) One was markedly more so (the 61 re-issue actually) and another was noticeably less so.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2008)

It's been a while since I picked up my '85 standard.
But I sure enjoyed playing it this past weekend.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tightbutloose said:


> A humbucker has no inherent "gain" vs a single coil, so I'm not exacty sure what you mean. Resistances being equal, a single coil will have a wider range of frequency transmitted, which proportionately relates to the potential wave/nodal interference and thus sound wave "distortion". The humbucker, by design, eliminates the higher end frequencies thus reducing the amount of this form sound wave interference.
> 
> How do you mean that humbuckers are not as clean in "technical terms"?


Gain wasn't a good choice of terms. Output would be a better one.

Humbuckers deliver a hotter output to the input stage of an amp.

That results in a more distorted tone.

That's why most humbucker players roll back the guitar's volume knob(s) to try to achieve a clean tone.


It's pretty simple to demonstrate. Plug a humbucker equipped guitar into an amp. Set it up clean. Hit it hard with the guitar's volume knobs wide open.

Plug a single coil equipped guitar into the same amp with the same settings.

If you still think the humbucker is as clean sounding as the single.....


----------



## Tightbutloose (Apr 20, 2008)

Alright, I'll give it one last go...

Pickup design and output (or to be technically correct, resistance) are mutually exclusive entities. You're correct that _*most*_ humbuckers (particularily the modern designs) will have higher resistance than *most* single coils, thereby giving the humbucker=distortion result. And, you are correct in assuming that a higher resistance will indeed produce a greater signal which will overdrive the front end of an amp.

*But*, I could wind you a 4ohm humbucker and a 12ohm single coil -- Which do you think is going to overdrive the front of your amp more? 

My point from the beginning is that if you have two equal resistance pickups, one a humbucker and other a single coil (for the sake of argument, make them both 8ohms), the humbucker *will* produce a cleaner signal.

You don't have to believe me, but all you have to do is test a vintage style PAF (7-9ohm) and compare it to a p90 (8-10ohm) in a similar style guitar through the same amp settings.

I'm tapping out now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Tightbutloose said:


> Alright, I'll give it one last go...
> 
> Pickup design and output (or to be technically correct, resistance) are mutually exclusive entities. You're correct that _*most*_ humbuckers (particularily the modern designs) will have higher resistance than *most* single coils, thereby giving the humbucker=distortion result. And, you are correct in assuming that a higher resistance will indeed produce a greater signal which will overdrive the front end of an amp.
> 
> ...


P90s while technically single coils are not what most people, myself included would call a single coil.

Comparing a ridiculously hot single coil and an unusually weak humbucker is a not a reasonable comparison in my opinion but ok.

I guess you could make a V8 engine with teeny weeny cylinders and say it had less horsepower than a two cylinder with enormous cylinders and you'd be right. 

At the end of the day, in realistic terms, the vast majority of humbuckers will result in a dirtier sound than the vast majority of single coils (not P90s).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Why not? I call them single coils. They _are_ single coils. Do you call P90's humbuckers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you miss this part?

"P90s while technically single coils are not what most people, myself included would call a single coil."

What that means is that yes, I know that they are single coils.




When most reasonable people refer to single coils they are speaking about typical single coils. That's why anyone who knows anything on the subject will invariably refer to a P90 as a P90 and not simply a single coil. Otherwise, why differentiate?

I'm sure you know this.

I'm surprised this is even a bone of contention.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> What's a "typical single coil" pickup? Strat-style? Tele-style? Jazzmaster-style? Jaguar-style? Lipstick tube style? TV Jones? Something else? Those all sound quite a bit different from each other, as do P90's. Yet, in my mind, they're all single coil pickups. I didn't realize that P90's were somehow not considered single coil pickups by reasonable people.
> 
> I guess I'm not reasonable and don't "know anything on the subject".


If the shoe fits.....

Tele, Strat, Lipstick are all within the realm of conventional singles in my mind (and unless I'm mistaken, in the minds of most players).

I can only repeat myself so many times before I give up, but I did acknowledge that P90s and similar are single coil pickups. It's afact. However to pretend there's no difference in output between P90 and a Strat single seems a bit silly to me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> What's the bug up your ass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing up my a$$ except methane and some waste, to the best of my knowledge, but you're the one who seems to want to get into a pi$$ing contest here.

You and I just don't get along. It happens, and I'm comfortable with it.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Nothing up my a$$ except methane and some waste, to the best of my knowledge, but you're the one who seems to want to get into a pi$$ing contest here.
> 
> You and I just don't get along. It happens, and I'm comfortable with it.


Watch it Milkman..........jroberts verbally shoved a POD up my A$$. P90's are a smaller so you should be fine. :smile:


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Gentlemen...*Please*...agree to disagree and leave it at that.:food-smiley-004:

Thanks...even though this is really "none of my business"

Dave


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyway, so howabout them SG's?


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I vote for keeping this garbage off the forums. You're just wasting cyberspace and making me waste even more for asking you guys to keep your childish arguments off the forums, especially where younger people could roam and find grown people talking about shoving guitar parts in eachothers rectums. Now, all this guys wanted was to know how SG's felt to members of this guitar community, lets keep it to that, yes?


It's the lack of childish fighting that seperates us from say.. the Ultimate Guitar forum?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

jroberts said:


> Well, as I said above, I love my '68 Special with Maestro Tremolo and uhh, P90's. Which I really don't even consider to be pickups at all. I mean, techically they are pickups, but anyone who knows anything about anything agrees with me that they are not really pickups. Most people, me and all my friends included, consider them to be bars of soap. Bars of soap that create a wonderous sounds on a somewhat neck heavy guitar.
> 
> :smilie_flagge17:


Wow, that's clever.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> I vote for keeping this garbage off the forums. You're just wasting cyberspace and making me waste even more for asking you guys to keep your childish arguments off the forums, especially where younger people could roam and find grown people talking about shoving guitar parts in eachothers rectums. Now, all this guys wanted was to know how SG's felt to members of this guitar community, lets keep it to that, yes?
> 
> 
> It's the lack of childish fighting that seperates us from say.. the Ultimate Guitar forum?



We have mods who are quite capable of ....moderating. I'll abide by their wishes, and hopefuly all amature proctologists on this site will also.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Anyway onto SG's minus the childishness. I wouldnt mind a LP type thickness on an SG, would be cool it it was contoured.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

> I wouldnt mind a LP type thickness on an SG, would be cool it it was contoured.


Thats why I now own a Les Paul DC.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh yeah! I forgot about them, it would look cool with the pointy horns. The Gibson GOTM "Longhorn" is kindof what I'm getting at.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> I vote for keeping this garbage off the forums. You're just wasting cyberspace and making me waste even more for asking you guys to keep your childish arguments off the forums, especially where younger people could roam and find grown people talking about shoving guitar parts in eachothers rectums. Now, all this guys wanted was to know how SG's felt to members of this guitar community, lets keep it to that, yes?
> 
> 
> It's the lack of childish fighting that seperates us from say.. the Ultimate Guitar forum?


Oh brother, lighten up man.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mogwaii said:


> Anyway onto SG's minus the childishness. I wouldnt mind a LP type thickness on an SG, would be cool it it was contoured.


I agree totally. My only and I do mean ONLY beef with most SGs I've picked up is the neck heaviness, and to clarify, to me balanced is when the neck rises when you let go. A guitar that hangs level is not balanced to my preferences. Les Pauls for instance are very nicely balanced for me. 

A Les Paul DC is nice but doesn't look like an SG, closer to a PRS really.

I thnk a slightly more massive body would solve the probem for me. I've always wanted to have an SG. I was a huge fan of the original Alice Cooper group in which all guitarists used SGs (even the bassist). Frank Zappa was also a hero of mine and more recently I've become very fond of Angus Young's playing and performances.

I know there's one out there for me somewhere.


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

Milkman said:


> ...
> I think a slightly more massive body would solve the problem for me. I've always wanted to have an SG.
> ...
> I know there's one out there for me somewhere.


I would have to agree with the size of the players body makes a difference in what's comfortable and balanced. Even with my strap fully extended, the guitar only rests at just above waist height. 

Moving the strap buttons might balance it better. I'm not a big fan of where it is stock. It doesn't rest nicely against my body.


----------



## Mogwaii (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm not sure if I mentioned this but when I was strumming on it, it felt like the bridge was too close to the end of the neck, which made me strum closer to the bridge, sometimes hitting it.. Weird? Yeah, probably, but it still wasn't fun. Oh well. If I were to try to design an SG better, it would just end up ugly... <_<

All in all, SGs are definatly not made for me nor was I made for it. Cool guitar but they're just too uncomfortable to me. About the size of a person who plays the guitar. I'm 5'10, if it helps anyones decisions


----------

